# $536.30 at MAC



## macBARBIE (Jul 18, 2007)

Well my dad stole my camera....but I did make 2 palates:

*PALATE 1*
Pink Freeze
Seedy Pearl
Petalescent
Pink Venus
Girlie
Paradisco
Da Bling
Sushi Flower
Creme de Violete
Beautiful Iris
Parfait Amour
Purple Haze
Satellite Dreams
Plum Dressing
Noctournelle

*Palate 2*
Ricepaper
Arena
Honesty
Honey Lust
Motif
Gorgeous Gold
Goldmine
Juxt
Swimming
Green Smoke
Scrumptious Olive
Club
Humid
Velvet Moss
Femme Noir

Eyeshadows: Nylon, Mystery, Black Tied
Blush: Peaches
Pigments: Vanilla, Pastorale, and Tan
Brushes: 168 & 269

and finally cream color base : Luna 

I WISH I HAD MY CAMERA =(


----------



## malialoke (Jul 18, 2007)

Whoa, that is one amazing haul!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 18, 2007)

wow! great haul! pics would be great too


----------



## macBARBIE (Jul 18, 2007)

yes! will definately post pics in a day or so =)


----------



## SeXyChULa (Jul 18, 2007)

Whoa!!
I couldn't imagine spending that much in one day...not even in a month...I wish!!
Gosh, and then with all the new collections coming out, hope you still have change left for the others...you're still a lucky girl!! NICE HAUL!
I'm scraping to find money so I can afford to buy something from Rushmetal/Flashtronic/Novel Twist...


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 18, 2007)

good lord thats alot of money to spend on a haul. i dont even think i spent that much before on anything. i think the most i ever spent in a MAC store or sephora for that matter was a little over 200.


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow. I want $600 to spend on MAC? Please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy!


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow and I thought spending $300 yesterday was a lot of money for my haul. Yes, I would like to see pictured!!!


----------



## natasha (Jul 18, 2007)

well hun u must be def addicted to mac..well i could easily spend all this cash on clothes/shoes and purses but not on cosmeticssss......but no i could if i got a salary with zillion 00000....lol.....amazing stuff...post some pics when u stole back ur cam...


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jul 18, 2007)

Wowzers! That is awesome! Enjoy all of your goodies!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 18, 2007)

Damn!!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 18, 2007)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## KAIA (Jul 18, 2007)

WOW!!! lucky you, have fun with your new make-up


----------



## macBARBIE (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natasha* 

 
_well hun u must be def addicted to mac..well i could easily spend all this cash on clothes/shoes and purses but not on cosmeticssss......but no i could if i got a salary with zillion 00000....lol.....amazing stuff...post some pics when u stole back ur cam..._

 
well unlike you lovely ladies i don't have a big collection of makeup...i would buy here and there but trust me it's not alot. I used to love benifit only because MAC was constantly swamped and  I didn't want to go through all the traffic..then i finally made a list of the eyeshadows that were a necessity to have in any makeup kit and just bought it all in one day... you know the pinks, purples, greens, and golden shades.. 

my next haul is going to be lipsticks/glosses/lipliners and maybe a palate of browns....

would love to get rushmetal..we shall see!


----------



## Nicolah (Jul 18, 2007)

*dies of jealousy*

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 18, 2007)

awesome haul! but danngg $$$...that's crazy!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 18, 2007)

that MAC MA was probably like "YES THANK GOD. I MADE MY SALES GOAL FOR THE DAY IN ONE PURCHASE."


----------



## Chopy (Jul 18, 2007)

wow! Great haul


----------



## macBARBIE (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_that MAC MA was probably like "YES THANK GOD. I MADE MY SALES GOAL FOR THE DAY IN ONE PURCHASE."_

 
tell me about it...my bf made me feel so bad for buying makeup. he's one of those guys who hates it when girls wear makeup. funny that i'm with him because i love makeup! too bad for him


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 18, 2007)

wow that's an awesome haul!! did u save up for this?


----------



## macBARBIE (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynpink* 

 
_wow that's an awesome haul!! did u save up for this?_

 
not necissarily saved my money but i had some extra money to update my MU collection... i can't wait to get the lipsticks/lipglasses ! maybe in a couple of weeks..for my 21st birthday hehe.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 19, 2007)

Omggg!!!!


----------



## user79 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macBARBIE* 

 
_Scrumptious Olive_

 






It's sumptuous olive btw but your version is cute!


----------



## macBARBIE (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_





It's sumptuous olive btw but your version is cute!_

 

haha oh yeah reading the small print....oh man i'm dyslexic!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 24, 2007)

wow! dont worry me and my friend are willing to spend that much on MAC when we go on holiday next month lol


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macBARBIE* 

 
_tell me about it...my bf made me feel so bad for buying makeup. he's one of those guys who hates it when girls wear makeup. funny that i'm with him because i love makeup! too bad for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, aww. My bf is okay with how much I spend on make-up, because he spends quite a bit on designer toys. However, he doesn't understand why all my makeup "looks the same" and why I need so many of "the same color" hehehe

Nice haul by the way!


----------

